# Is this wood safe to use?



## Bartash (31 May 2012)

I made a quick video to ask if you think this wood is safe to use in an aquarium, i have no idea what wood it is but i pulled it out from a local stream.

http://youtu.be/HcKxbB_hBvQ

Carl


----------



## Ady34 (31 May 2012)

Hi Carl,
looks like some nice pieces there. I think most wood is safe to use, just needs soaking, scrubbing and boiling if possible. I remember a classic video of George Farmer with a 'nose pinching' mask and wetsuit dragging a huge piece of wood from a uk lake for aquarium use, check it out for a laugh if nothing else   :

Anyway heres a thread to have a read through, may help you out:
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=17399
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Bartash (31 May 2012)

ahahahaha lmao funniest vid ive seen for a while. Talking like his nose is bunged up lol


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jun 2012)

Hi all,
I think it is Ivy (_Hedera helix_) heart-wood (from the adult flowering Ivy in a tree canopy).




 Personally don't think there is a problem using it. It has been soaking and then dried out, which should have got rid of any toxins that it might have contained when alive.

If you are worried put it in with some _Daphnia_, they are used a lot for bio-assays and are sensitive to most toxins.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bartash (1 Jun 2012)

Thx for the replies its much appreciated, im gonna run a bath of scolding hot water and give it a good scrub where its been outside but i think these are gonna look good in the tank. 


Carl


(woo better reword that im gonna place the wood in a scolding hot bath and scrub the wood clean)


----------



## BigTom (2 Jun 2012)

I'd agree with Darrel. I've used ivy several times before without issue, and this looks like it's been well prepared by the elements. I wouldn't boil it, you'll just soften it - bit of a scrub and bung it in.


----------

